# Trains and Lanes Indoor Offroad Trophy race



## kitchen (Feb 9, 2011)

*The Date:*
Feb 13, 2011

*The place:*
Trains and Lanes Hobbies
3825 Northwood ave

_Store opens @ 9:00 first qualifier @ 11:30
$15 per class_

here are the 4x4 A-Main videos from last week


----------

